# CHAIN SIZE for shaft and gear



## gford (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a craftsman 10 hp 28 cut. The shaft and gear that has a star on one end for driving the chain that turns the axle that turns the rear wheel axle has the sprocket broken off. This the the same shaft that has the friction wheel on the other end. 

I have found two replacement shafts

1. 6549MA with gear OD 1 1/8 inches for #35 chain, and

2. 6550MA with gear OD 1 1/2 inches for # 41 chain.

I don't have the gear part that has broken off so I can't measure it. Does anyone know if this snowblower uses # 35 chain or # 41 chain?

If someone has the same blower could you measure the OD of the sprocket for me and let me know if it is 1 1/8 inches or 1 1/2 inches OD?

Thanks

Gary

model number is C950-52710-0 Craftsman 10 hp 28 cut.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you have the chain? 

38 is 3/8" per picth.

40 & 41 are 1/2" per pitch
41 which is a narrow format is common on snowblowers but it could be #40
#40 roller diameter = 5/16, 5/16 wide
#41 roller diameter - .306, 1/4 wide

If you have some old material most shops can break what you need from a master roll.

Pete


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

IIRc there are 2 different size chains used on the older Craftsman blowers, depending on the size of the blower. The larger frame units had the larger chain. I bought a box of chain but can't locate it at the moment to see if there are any markings on it. Easiest way to check is take the sprocket to wherever you can get some chain (like a farm supply sore) and see if the chain will wrap around the sprocket.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Gary


My craftsman 1032 uses three #41 chains but I'm not able to pull up that model number (Canadian) to see if it's the same as yours. Taking the gear in and seeing if something fits seems to be the best idea so far.


----------



## gford (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, I found out the answer the old fashion way. I LOOKED at the chain and it is marked 35 LOL.



Gary


----------

